
Virgin Galactic’s SpaceShipTwo Has Crashed - yitchelle
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/31/virgin-galactics-spaceshiptwo-has-crashed/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8540279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8540279)

Currently #1 on the front page - lengthy discussion. In fact, if anyone wants
to say something and have _any_ chance it will get seen, you may as well
comment here, not there, because that thread is long, rambling, and
significantly off-topic.

